# best classical/baroque operas with little or no castrato



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

and balanced ensembles featuring tenor, bass soprano contralto etc etc...

Thax in advance....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Handel Hercules. Title character a bass, + mezzo, tenor, soprano. One minor character a mezzo or castrato (mezzo in this version).


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Rameau: Castor et Pollux -- Performed by: William Christie: Les Arts Florissants

Amazingly intense opera.

Rameau's Hippolyte et Aricie is also an exceptional opera.

Still, you can never go wrong with Handel! Hercules, HWV 60 is a tremendous opera. If you were to get a recording, I like the one by Marc Minkowski: Les Musiciens du Louvre.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

wow hercules is amazing.


----------

